# printer problems



## saralee (Jan 5, 2012)

My HP Photosmart C4795 has stopped printing. It has paper. It is connected to the computer. It is turned on. There is no paper jam. The cartridges go back and forth. The paper goes through the machine with the usual rum-rum-rum sounds. When the paper emerges it is tinged a very faint grey color. The computer troubleshooter can find no problems. The printer is obsolete--I can't download any updates or drivers, etc.--although it doesn't seem I've had it more than three-four years. Up till now it has been trouble-free and a very nice printer. Any suggestions? Is it time to replace it?


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

It sounds like the print head may be plugged. Google "clean print head" for the model of printer you have. If you're lucky, the print head on your printer is a user-serviceable part and you can clean it yourself. I recently had a similar problem (color would print, but the black would not print at all) with a different model of HP printer. There was no option to fix it myself, so I wound up trading it for a refurbished one.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

In cases where the head is badly plugged you might need to soak the print head. To do that, remove the cartridge and place it in 1/4 inch of water. A small saucer works well for that. Soak the head for about 5 minutes. Gently dob it dry with a paper towel.

Return the cartridge to the printer and do the mechanical head cleaning process again.


----------



## saralee (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I tried printing in a different color, and it worked fine. So it wasn't the printer. Then I tried a new ink cartridge, and now it prints fine. It must be the plugged up problem.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

If you are cleaning ink cartridges, don't use water...use rubbing alcohol... just wanted to get that in there. Most ink cartridges come in contact or are close by small circuitboards and some have circuit tape on them. Power and water like each other too much.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I forgot. HP Troubleshooting steps/tools

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c02073861


----------

